
Judge rules Snowden can't profit from book, it wasn't cleared by NSA and CIA - edward
https://gizmodo.com/judge-rules-edward-snowden-cant-profit-from-his-book-be-1840503206
======
abaga129
What does this mean for the people who bought his book? I bought it on
audiobook partially because I wanted to read it but equally because I want
Snowden to get paid for what he gave up. To me he is a hero and should be
rewarded. The last thing I want is for my money to go to the government.

If the repeal falls through and he doesn't get paid then I want to get my
money back for it.

------
craze3
I'm glad they're appealing, but I have a feeling his publishers (MacMillan and
Holtzbrinck) will eventually cave.

What's more messed up is that they're going after the money he made from
speaking at events:

    
    
      The judge ruled that the government is entitled to any proceeds from those public talks, though it’s not clear how that ruling might be enforced.

~~~
scohesc
It's amazing that it's even possible for a government (in the name of
"security", or "national security") to prevent someone from profiting off of
their experiences in their own personal life.

Land of the free, home of the brave!

